# 2012 GM Chevrolet Automatic Transmission Recall



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*`
RECALL Subject :
Transmission Turbine Shaft Fracture*

*Report Receipt Date:* JUN 12, 2014 
*NHTSA Campaign Number:* 14V315000 
*Component(s):* 
*Potential Number of Units Affected:* 21,567 

*All Products Associated with this Recall *


*Details *

*2 Associated Documents *


*Manufacturer: *General Motors LLC

*SUMMARY:*
General Motors LLC (GM) is recalling certain model year 2012 Chevrolet Sonic vehicles manufactured March 1, 2012, to June 29, 2012, and equipped with a 6 speed automatic transmission and 1.8L four cylinder engine. In the affected vehicles, the transmission turbine shaft may fracture.
*
CONSEQUENCE:*
If the transmission turbine shaft fracture occurs during vehicle operation in first or second gear, the vehicle will not upshift to the third through sixth gears, limiting the vehicle's speed. If the fracture occurs during operation in third through sixth gear, the vehicle will coast until it slows enough to downshift to first or second gear, increasing the risk of a crash.
*
REMEDY:*
GM will notify owners, and dealers will replace the transmission turbine shaft, free of charge. The manufacturer has not yet provided a notification schedule. Owners may contact Chevrolet customer service at 1-800-222-1020. GM's number for this recall is 14234.
*
NOTES:*
Owners may also contact the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration Vehicle Safety Hotline at 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), or go to Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).



NameDescriptionSize(KB)RCAK-14V315-6395.pdfRecall Acknowledgement49RCDNN-14V315-3955P.pdfDefect Notice(Part 573)242


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Does this not yet pertain to our 2012 cruzes?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Does this not yet pertain to our 2012 cruzes?


Hey AutumnCruzeRS,

It only pertains to the 2012 Sonics. If you have any further questions please let us know!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Does this not yet pertain to our 2012 cruzes?


No, this latest GM Chevrolet recall addresses 2012 Chevrolet Sonics manufactured during a defined period at GM's Lake Orion, Michigan assembly plant. However, since some CruzeTALK members and visitors (also) own and/or drive the Sonic, I thought it would be wise to give all interested parties a heads up.

Additionally and perhaps more importantly in my viewpoint, since the Sonic and Cruze share the same basic automatic transmission, I believe it wise to bring the *Transmission Turbine Shaft Fracture *problem to everyone's attention as it suggests, at the very least, utilization of under-performing parts that do not meet spec in building the transmission or, in a more troubling sense, a fundamental design flaw. In any event, if similar automatic transmission behavior as cited by the NHTSA recall announcement has been, is now or is in the future noticed by CruzeTalk readers familiar with this recall in their own or a friend's Cruze, it might aid in the speedy recognition and resolution of the problem. CruzeTalk people are bright, inquisitive problem solvers who expect, and indeed should have, all available technical information available to them. We don't push things issues under the rug just because it disappoints or worse.

Keep in mind that as we have seen in other recent GM recalls, safety-related and driveability problems recognized in one product line sometimes can and do affect other GM makes and models. A timely heads-up is always better than total ignorance.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Should keep many dealers busy for awhile, not an easy job to drop a transaxle, three point suspension on the engine block, danger of breaking fuel, AC, and wiring harness lines. Front wheel drive components have to be removed, transmission drained with coolant lines, linkage, and very carefully pulled out. Front part to the AT removed to replace this shaft, and if broken, can be a major job. Depending on where it broke, torque converter may have to be replaced as well or even the oil pump.

Whatever Chinese vendor that supplied these shafts will be out of business, normally just liable for the cost of the shaft, but apparently took shortcuts. Heard this before.

Wasn't a problem when those shafts were made here, an automatic screw machine can kick these out faster than your eyes can see them, using the proper RDS material, cast hardened with electromagnetic induction in seconds, the rapidly oil cooled.

Maybe GM should consider bringing these jobs back here. Saving a couple of cents on a shaft can cost them millions.

Ha, do I sound bitten that my job was moved to China? And yes, just a fraction of cent in a component price makes all the difference in the world with only a 1 or 2% cost savings in the entire vehicle. Surprised all these huge corporations didn't jump on congress for high health insurance cost.

In a way, don't mind seeing all these recalls, should be a wake up call to management. And another way to increase new vehicle sales, is to sell them in a country that can afford them. Can't do this if they lay everyone off.


----------

